# Price Increase - This time it's for real!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, so my counter just got a fax regarding price increases. This time it's for real with an entire list of updated prices. I'm trying to gain access to the Pro Pricing thread so I can update all products.

So for US the price increase is effective *August 1st*, and most items are increasing by 50 cents or a dollar. Notable increases are Mineralize Eyeshadows which raise fifty cents even though they were just raised like 6 months ago by 3.50, Fragrances will go from 22.50 to 25, and all mascaras being 13.00 including X. Notable items missing from the list are foundations like Studio Fix, Studio Fix Fluid, and Select SPF 15, lip liners, lipglass/lipstick, eyeliners. Perhaps those are staying at the current price point.

CAD items are also being raised by .50 to 1.50 which are effective* July 26th*.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 5, 2009)

Ugh, bummer.
Does that include regular eyeshadows too? 

Quads will probably hover around the $40 mark now by fall then. 

Thanks for the info, Bunny3.


----------



## wannabelyn (Jun 5, 2009)

better buy those MSFs from colour craft before august 1st then!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sucks donkey balls I tell ya!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 6, 2009)

Regular eyeshadows are mentioned as going up for Canada, but not USA. Palettes/quads, and Mineralize Skinfinishes are not mentioned as going up for either regions.

I'd post everything but I'll wait to see if I can access my pricing thread. Cosmetosaur already has a list.
Bad News, MAC Fans


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does MAC always shaft Canada?! That's where they were born! Come on Mac, show your birth place some love!!

Does anyone know how much teh eyeshadows are going up in Canada? Is this also the pans?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess it's a good thing I have started cutting back on my mu purchases and loving what I have....Boooooo...at this rate of price increases in the next couple years they will be outrageous....However still cheaper than most high ends...Just say'n


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 6, 2009)

So let's see. Less good colors and higher prices. Farewell MAC. Hello MUFE.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

You would think that in this economy they would at least try to keep prices stable for awhile, after Hello Kitty I am sure that they are making plenty of money. I already have such a hard time affording makeup...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 6, 2009)

Eyeshadow will be 17.50 in Canada. It does not list pans as going up. Which is good right??


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

That is good!! regarding the Pans!


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

Do any other brands do this as often?

For as long as i have loved NARS or MUFE or Urban Decay they have never raised prices
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Way to go MAC *sarcasm*

Your lucky the fall collections sound so yummy or else i would move on lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

damn! it'll only be a matter of time before the prices get jacked up in the uk then


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2009)

i guess thers only one thing to do. write to them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Regular eyeshadows are mentioned as going up for Canada, but not USA. Palettes/quads, and Mineralize Skinfinishes are not mentioned as going up for either regions._

 





 wow how nice of them! Obvisouely even though CAD is worth more than US dollar right now, we still pay more for MAC here. And then we have to pay even more for eyeshadows. I'm very impressed, NOT!

It's a good think Im buying waaaaay less makeup than I used to, especially I'm buying less MAC and more MUFE stuff.

Thanks for posting this Bunny.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 6, 2009)

Again?

The eyeshadows for example already increased from 15,50 EUR to 16,50 EUR in February here and now they could increase to 17 EUR or 17,50 EUR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is insane! And sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for the news BunnyBunnyBunny!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Again?

The eyeshadows for example already increased from 15,50 EUR to 16,50 EUR in February here and now they could increase to 17 EUR or 17,50 EUR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is insane! And sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for the news BunnyBunnyBunny!_

 
This increase is only for US and Canada. We have no word for anywhere else, but I imagine it'd go up sometime this year.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd better buy some stuff before August.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 6, 2009)

That's really too bad. But hey, at least I'll start trying out other makeup brands.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Why does MAC always shaft Canada?! That's where they were born! Come on Mac, show your birth place some love!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_





 wow how nice of them! Obvisouely even though CAD is worth more than US dollar right now, we still pay more for MAC here. And then we have to pay even more for eyeshadows. I'm very impressed, NOT!_

 
No shit. This is truly just getting ridiculous. Twice a year price increases, diminishing product quality, shrinking product sizes..... Way to foster customer loyalty, MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess from here on out I'm just going to only buy those few products that I truly want/need and know damn well that I will use, and simply wait to pick up everything else I'm interested in when it inevitably hits the CCO's. Which at this rate it would appear lot more collections will be doing.


----------



## n_c (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that sucks! I don't think I will be purchasing much more after august


----------



## Yushimi (Jun 6, 2009)

Great, i better get my Pro card asap lolz.

damn it, Canada always get hit so hard =\


----------



## rarity (Jun 6, 2009)

This sucks.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 6, 2009)

very disappointing, but we all knew it'd happen at some point or another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that list posted on Cosmetosaur made me dizzy just reading it..  one good thing - I didn't see any brushes on the US list!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, here in Canada, a Dior quint is virtually the same price as getting 5 pans of MAC shadows. Guess I'll be buying more Dior and MUFE, because I really hate it when we get shafted, particularly when we have a strong dollar.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 6, 2009)

I looked over at the list and I'm shocked to find Studio Sculpt foundation being raised. Wait, what? Didn't this just come out not too long ago?? That sux. Anyway, I also didn't noticed any brushes or lipsticks being raised or my HG Studio Fix Fluid. Which, that I'm happy about but still it sux that they're raising the prices again. That's friggin crazy. Oh well I'ma have to stock up on my cleanse off oil. That I know is going to be raised
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame on MAC for doing this to the loyal customers.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 6, 2009)

This is bullish, but hey Chanel, YSL and MUFE are more expensive, so I'm not gonna bitch!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 6, 2009)

How can they keep doing this? I don't say that disbelievingly, I just don't understand why people keep buying when these price increases are so frequent that they're predictable. Personally, I've gotten to the point where if something isn't on sale, I'm not going to shell out "extra" cash to pay full price. I think Macy's is having sales every Friday, so it seems like I'm not the only person spending this way... I think there are a lot of people waiting for the FF sale to make MAC purchases too... Idk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This just isn't cool.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_This is bullish, but hey Chanel, YSL and MUFE are more expensive, so I'm not gonna bitch!_

 
Apples and Oranges imo. :x


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 7, 2009)

that is crazy!! i can't even afford mac anymore and now with the price increase, i will really have to "shop my stash." this may be a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




side note: drugstore products are going up to! i saw covergirl lash blast for over 11 bucks at a drugstore the other day..


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_...after Hello Kitty I am sure that they are making plenty of money._

 
are you serious?  dude, we're sitting on sooo much hello kitty right now!  we've got more stuff still on hand that what sold!  we sold out of almost everything with the first go round, but once they restocked us (and boy did they restock us) we haven't sold hardly anything!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_Do any other brands do this as often?

For as long as i have loved NARS or MUFE or Urban Decay they have never raised prices
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nars has increased their prices.  not sure by how much, but when they increase em, they increase em by a few dollars every few years, instead of $.50 every year like mac. they're definately not the same price as when i started getting nars a few years back. 

not sure about other brands as i don't use those.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Chanel has gone way up over the years.  When I first started buying glossimers, they were $20 or $21...now they're $25.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Chanel has gone way up over the years.  When I first started buying glossimers, they were $20 or $21...now they're $25._

 
I thought they were $27? I know I got Twinkle a few years ago for $25..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 7, 2009)

and yet we'll still keep buying. 
MAC better come out with some AMAZING collections when this price increase occurs! 

Damn right.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_and yet we'll still keep buying._

 
I can't keep up anymore. :/


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll probably make a lot of purchases at imats as the bulk of my makeup spending for a while since the stuff will be cheaper than usual, especially mufe which I cant wait to try. I love mac but I hear that even the pro card went to 20% off? Any know anything about that?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 8, 2009)

I've worked for different brands, and I can tell you that it happens in ALL of them. Just like w/ groceries, gas, milk. Minimum wage goes up, cost of living goes up, everything goes up. It doesn't apply to MAC alone. The cost of manufacturing goes up, the price of materials go up, people get raises, I mean it all adds up.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats funny.. The prices are always rising, yet my pay check isnt?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_I thought they were $27? I know I got Twinkle a few years ago for $25.._

 
yep, theyre $27... which is why i dont buy chanel anymore.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

hey all... just letting you know that there is a comprehensive list of what has gone up and how much by here:

US Prices:
MAC US Price Increases

Canadian Prices:
MAC Canada Price Increases

I will definately be getting some of my staples in the F+F sale as a CP before it goes up... I can only imagine what the price increase is going to be like when it hits Australia!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 9, 2009)

This is sad. Ive said it once and Ive said it before....Ive already slowed down on buyin MAC. I will buy during the F&F sale, and the items I really want and love, but after that......Ill probably slow down even more. I can still get my peo card, there are reasons why I havent done that yet but seriously......this is getting pathetic


----------



## User38 (Jun 9, 2009)

It makes financial sense -- if you look on the site, there is still product from the prior collections -- thus the sale.  The recession has made a lot of their product line innaccessible and the drugstore brands are beating up the Dept. store brands... there is still a cash crunch!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I've worked for different brands, and I can tell you that it happens in ALL of them. Just like w/ groceries, gas, milk. Minimum wage goes up, cost of living goes up, everything goes up. It doesn't apply to MAC alone. The cost of manufacturing goes up, the price of materials go up, people get raises, I mean it all adds up._

 
Fair enough but why should some items go up only in Canada?? I'm still annoyed


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Fair enough but why should some items go up only in Canada?? I'm still annoyed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've no idea as I don't live in canada and don't know how things work over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can always write to voice your opinion though.


----------



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

Omgosh, I must get my butt to my pro store FAST to get my creme liner! It's going up $3.50!!! Seriously?? 

*phew* at least the blushes in canada are safe... for now.


----------



## User27 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you Bunny....must suck playing the bearer of bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the heads up because you just slapped a bitch stop buying back ups or dupes of shit and start going further than where you are to my face. Greatly appreciated because I need to start to thinking before I buy anyways. Just found Shimmer's thoughts on the Metal-X eyeshadows after seeing four and buying them up last week....I need someone to slap me before I act for real. I don't know if I'm effed up but I'm still willing to buy it...I just quit leaping at every release when some of the items are so similar to older items. 

Thank God they invented CCO's or I'd actually be pissed about this though my CCO had a slight increase recently....hmm....still down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the words of chocolategoddes "and yet we'll still keep buying." I second this notion because words have never been so true. ;-)


----------



## pampie (Jun 11, 2009)

The funny thing is that there's like a 200% markup for makeup... it costs nowhere near the amount we pay for the ingredients used to make it.  Oh well, it just means I gotta save up a bit more for my MAC purchases now.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pampie* 

 
_The funny thing is that there's like a 200% markup for makeup... it costs nowhere near the amount we pay for the ingredients used to make it. Oh well, it just means I gotta save up a bit more for my MAC purchases now._

 
cds that sell for $14 don't cost $14 to make.  a $90 pair of shoes doesn't cost $90 to make.  this is how it is for all goods and services we pay for.


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought the eyeshadows here in Canada already went up ?
use to be 16.50 and now are 17

they better not go up anymore :[


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

this is bs. i noticed CCO prices hiked up too. *smh*


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm already on a near no-buy already, and this just fuels that even more.  I'm on a mission to use up my stash and enjoy the many items I already have.

At this point, for me to buy something new, it had better do my dishes and vacuuming as well.


----------



## pampie (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_cds that sell for $14 don't cost $14 to make.  a $90 pair of shoes doesn't cost $90 to make.  this is how it is for all goods and services we pay for._

 
i don't see other companies have annual price increases though


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pampie* 

 
_i don't see other companies have annual price increases though_

 
while mac may increase their shadows $.50 every year, for example, other companies increase their's $2 every four years.  its the same thing, you just don't notice it as much cuz its not as often.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 13, 2009)

Seriously, I know its like a total bummer. It truly is. But its economics and business. Thats why we don't have .25 cent ice cream cones anymore, or $1 a gallon gas. Everything goes up all the time.


----------



## User27 (Jun 13, 2009)

I said a few days ago that I wouldn't care about paying extra money for the products as I've been a MAC lover for ages. I know that Estee Lauder has control of MAC and changed formulas after taking over...never questioned it because I love the products. Please to god tell me everything on the following website is inaccurate because it hasn't been updated since 4/01/05 but the ingredients are still the same. I'd still pay the price as long as someone said that website was rubbish and outdated or just concocted. 

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/pro..._id%3  D322%26

I'm an avid MAC lover and love the shadows they have come out with but is there any truth to this site? If you all say that's wrong, I'll be ecstatic again. This just killed my OMG, I got more MAC buzz for real and I'm hoping someone will let me know that site is inaccurate. Many thanks from somebody who has spent hundreds of dollars on products over the years and please know I wasn't trying to start a fight. I know of no line that offers the versatility to me that MAC has over the years and need to know it's safe to use. Any help would be more than greatly appreciated and I'll call Estee Lauder Monday to let them know what's being posted around the web. Thank you guys.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 13, 2009)

we have just had a cruel price increase here. e/s have gone up $2, along with nail polishes, and beauty powder blushes have gone up $5 yikes! all this price increasing def makes me think more when i spend


----------



## MzFit (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the prices have already gone up in Canada I seen colour craft up and MSF's list for $32.50 I thought there were $29.50?


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 7, 2009)

In this economy, MAC is being exceedingly stupid in going through with this price increase.  Yes, I know they have scheduled increases, but they could have held off this time due to everything that is going on now. MAC doesn't seem to be doing blockbuster business anymore with their gazillion "special" collections they put out, so I don't see how this is going to help them at all.  I don't know about others, but I have to think 4 times as much before I make any purchase now, especially hobby related ones.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Seriously, I know its like a total bummer. It truly is. But its economics and business. Thats why we don't have .25 cent ice cream cones anymore, or $1 a gallon gas. Everything goes up all the time._

 
Of course, but not with the speed that MAC's products seem to.  It took several decades for a cup of coffee to go from 50 cents to what it is now.  MAC does this to us several times a year.  And while I'm still a MAC fan, I think they are out of touch with people's realities.  Despite what gas costs, I still need to buy it to go to work.  MAC makeup, while I love it, I can definitely go without it and be pickier about what I buy now.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree it feels like a lot of items are just slightly too expensive now..


----------



## Mayflydragon (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_I think the prices have already gone up in Canada I seen colour craft up and MSF's list for $32.50 I thought there were $29.50?_

 
I think they use to be $32.00, but regardless, Canada has officially been hit by the price hike. I think they changed the prices when they updated the MAC website to add the Colour Craft Collection. However it seems that products which are not from this collection haven't  been changed yet. Fix + is still at $20.00, eyeshadow is still at $17.00.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 9, 2009)

With the way this is going by the time they re-release Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush it'll be overly expensive and not many people (including myself) will be able to buy them. They're too much as it is imagine when they decide to do this (as mentioned above.) *Shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2009)

the price increase happened in the uk last week and some items went up by quite a bit! msf's are now £19 when they were £17 and dazzleglasses are £14.  good job i won't be buying anymore of them for a while!

sucks because i wanted to buy so much more from colour craft


----------



## ashschu (Jul 9, 2009)

They really don't make it easy for us to fuel our obsession do they?


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 11, 2009)

As much as I like MAC, it is quite expensive for me since I have to buy it online (we don't have MAY in Croatia) which means I have to pay the product + shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now if they increase their prices I really doubt I'll buy MAC any time soon.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Jul 11, 2009)

Urghh the increase sucks!
I'm a bit strapped for cash after my holiday, i return to find color craft is already here in the UK and now this! MAC you really aren't helping me out here!


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 12, 2009)

....


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 12, 2009)

This hike is scary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll only get MAC on Duty free from now onwards - and only in the States where it's cheaper.
So annoying, I will be buying about a third less of MAC than I used to now to compensate.  Way to go, MAC - not


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 28, 2009)

just a heads up everyone.  the price increase happened today at macys.  i don't know if it occurred everywhere else as well, but things are ringing up at the new prices at macys now.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 28, 2009)

oh no! since ca taxes are so high and prices increase!! >.>


----------



## Ambonee (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_just a heads up everyone.  the price increase happened today at macys.  i don't know if it occurred everywhere else as well, but things are ringing up at the new prices at macys now._

 
We still haven't even gotten the memo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I told my manager today and she asked if I could print it out for her lol. (she knows I'm on these boards)

Do we have a updated price list now?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 28, 2009)

^^^we got a fax about a week ago saying that the prices go into effect today for canada, and saturday for the US, but then we got one within the last few days saying it was pushed up to today for the US.

lashes and mascara-$13
all foundations (except SF, SFF, select spf)-$29.50
brow set-$14.50
blush-$18.50
powders-$22
all MES-$19.50
wipes-$18 & $26
nail polish-$12
all concealers-$16.50
fragrance-$25
lash curler-$16
plushglass-$18
eyebrows-$15
p&p eye-$16.50
p&p lash-$14
p&p skin-$25
p&p skin-$30
cleanse off oil-$22
fast response-$30
studio moisture cream-$32
foundation pump-$5
lightful deep ultra-$38
lightful foam-$24
lightful active soft-$30
fix+-$18
microfine refinisher-$28









 what else was there?

that's all i remember off the top of my noggin.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2009)

i just edited the final list of items increasing in price.


----------



## xBubblegum (Jul 31, 2009)

I wonder when it will be UK's turn or has it already been effective here. 

Please don't increase anymore, MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 1, 2009)

....


----------



## MzFit (Aug 8, 2009)

I was shopping at the Bay today and the prices had not gone up got strike a pose $17.00.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_while mac may increase their shadows $.50 every year, for example, other companies increase their's $2 every four years. its the same thing, you just don't notice it as much cuz its not as often._

 
You took the words right out of my mouth! Don't get me wrong, I understand price increases need to happen. Inflation, wages, research and development, etc. I know where all the money goes. 

But as Erine says - most cosmetic manufacturers introduce these price hikes slowly and gradually every year. They don't get greedy and slap on a $2/£2 increase or even more on top every 6 months!

I cannot believe the rate at which MAC makeup prices are going up. In two years time it will probably cost something in the region of $50/£40 for a foundation - we're talking more than Chanel prices here!

Do they realise who their target market is anymore? I don't want to discriminate or make a sweeping statement, but when I go to a MAC counter 95% of the customers that are there are teenagers or women in their 20s-30s, i.e. women with minimal budgets, 9 times out of 10. 

MAC has a VERY loyal following, even after the years of price hiking so far, people have stuck with them (obviously all if not most Specktrites!). But if they carry on the way they are, the loyal devotees won't have the money to support them anymore!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, but i wanted to let ya'll know that the price increase goes into affect tmrw, july 31st at macy's, and august 1st at all other locations.

i don't yet know what or how much the increase is, but its gonna be there.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 1, 2010)

I keep hearing that it will be one dollar.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2010)

as far as i can tell. lipstick + lipglasses + nail polish + brush cleanser are $1 more on the canadian site. eyeshadows + blushes still the same price


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 1, 2010)

MAC is getting really greedy...


----------



## spunky (Aug 1, 2010)

nothing seems to have happened on the UK site... no doubt it'll come


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_nothing seems to have happened on the UK site... no doubt it'll come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we already had our increase this year hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we shouldn't get another one


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 1, 2010)

I see on the U.S. site that lipsticks went up by 50 cents. They are now 14.50


----------



## spunky (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we already had our increase this year hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we shouldn't get another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i thought that was because VAT went back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, i'm crap at economics


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 1, 2010)

looks like lipstick, lipglass and eyeshadow all went up by .50 cents on the US site


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 1, 2010)

Nail lacquers went up by $1.00. They are now $13.00


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_MAC is getting really greedy..._

 
Agreed.  They'll soon be out of their original price point and I personally don't think MAC product warrants Chanel prices.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Agreed.  They'll soon be out of their original price point and I personally don't think MAC product warrants Chanel prices._

 
I personally think that they are already out of the original price point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC is about to open the door for a more moderately-priced department makeup brand to conquer the age 15 to 30 and multicultural markets.  There has to be something between drugstore brands and Bobbi Brown/Chanel/etc. prices.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I personally think that they are already out of the original price point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC is about to open the door for a more moderately-priced department makeup brand to conquer the age 15 to 30 and multicultural markets. There has to be something between drugstore brands and Bobbi Brown/Chanel/etc. prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

INGLOT is right on their ass. If they EVER get the website up and running it could be trouble. They are opening an INGLOT store in Aventura Mall. Looks like they are going to put it right across from the current MAC store.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_MAC is getting really greedy..._

 
I agree, it's getting to the point where I will really scrutinize each purchase and whether it's worth the cost for me. 

I know price increases are set way far in advance, but this really isn't the economy to raise prices on a discretionary/non-necessity product.

But seeing as things are selling out on the website hours after being released, they probably don't have a shortage of customers.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cbh02b* 

 
_looks like lipstick, lipglass and eyeshadow all went up by .50 cents on the US site_

 
the shadows didn't go up.  they've been $14.50 for awhile now.

lashes and all mascaras are now $14.


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 5, 2010)

no idea if someone mentioned this but they're probably trying to get back the money they are donating to the Juarez charities :/


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Aug 5, 2010)

So do we know exactly what all the prices went up on? and how much the increase is for each? Sorry I'm still pretty new to mac


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_no idea if someone mentioned this but they're probably trying to get back the money they are donating to the Juarez charities :/_

 
the price increase has been planned long before the charity donation.


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twiztdlilangel* 

 
_So do we know exactly what all the prices went up on? and how much the increase is for each? Sorry I'm still pretty new to mac_

 





 I would like to know, too.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_





 I would like to know, too._

 
Me too.


----------

